# My Satori cloning disaster



## The Poet (May 20, 2016)

My Satori cloning disaster.


   Now that I  have had time to think about why the success rate was so bad it is  clear 
but before I noticed 'why' the mother plant was so 'out of sorts' I  had no idea and was lost. 
   I suspected nitrogen fertilizer the last two weeks was to blame on the lack of life in the new clones. 
   Then it was that I had drowned them with too much water.
   The new Dynagrow fertilizer, too much?
   The soil gone bad?
   The light... too long under the fluorescent? 
   or some weird disease?


   But everything is good. 
I found while re-potting the mother plant that she was as root-bound as it is possible for a plant to be. 
And that right after harvesting 8, 2' 'Mastodon' with roots so small they wouldn't fill a tea cup!
    I was just not expecting to see a plant so root bound.
 I moved her to a big fat 5 gallon pot and she was instantly  happy.
   That was the source of the weak clones that died. 

    I am lucky that I had two Satori that lived and that the clone mother I  still have will ensure that my Satori strain will be around for many  years to come. 

   Speaking about new strains!
I have Satori, & OG from 'OGS' in Oregon. I have kept these as two of my favorites so far. 
   Now I sent off and got 'Bog seeds' Sour Grape and Blue Kush!
I had each sprout 12 out of 13 seeds, {pretty good germination rate} and am excited to grow them and their clones as well.


   So everything is good...&#9834;


                                     The Poet
                                         and Tobydog


.


----------



## zem (May 20, 2016)

drowned clones is a more possible reason for the failure than a rootbound mother imo


----------



## The Poet (May 20, 2016)

Zem,


   The mother was 'out of sorts' with the root bound problem but I am sure: 
 #1. I didn't have the root riot cloner' level' on the table, and therefore over filled it. 
Yup, too much water in the bottom of the tray.

   And what is imo?

                              Thank you...


                                     The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## zem (May 21, 2016)

IMO=In My Opinion, cheers


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2016)

zem said:


> drowned clones is a more possible reason for the failure than a rootbound mother imo


:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2016)

You will get this poet, you will. Keep going.. congrats on your new seeds sour grape and blue kush sounds good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2016)

I really do not believe that the rootbound mother was the reason for your problems either.  You might just need to change up your medium or method--not all methods work for everyone.  Hang in there and keep trying, you will find a method and medium that is right for you.


----------



## The Poet (May 27, 2016)

Drowned clones,


   "The root riot tray was not level" yes, now I am careful to pull the top divider out  and make sure the tray is level as I fill it. That and the sprayer I was using got lost and I was using a sprayer that was for cleaning houses, it put out big drops like rain drops and the little sprayer I used before was a fine mist. I drowned the clones with too much water from the top as well as the bottom.

   Now I am watering vegging plants and one filling is enough. I want to get the soil wet but not waterlogged. 
Weed doesn't like 'wet feet' for very long.

   I have the Satori clone mother recovering well and one clone left from the drowned batch. It is fine. I hope to grow two new Bog strains then go back to the Satori.


                             Thank you...


                                     The Poet..&#9834;


----------



## zem (May 27, 2016)

Poet, what I do for cloning is i place oasis foam cubes in seed trays where the cube remains elevated from below. I later added a 20L tank below to autofeed it ebb and flow style, but one could skip thay and handwater


----------



## The Poet (Jun 7, 2016)

Cloning,

   When after a tray of perfect clones, the next 25 Satori clones yielded one survivor, I started thinking. 
"How could I have done so badly?"

   'Too much water' is right and it was the biggest problem but also a lot of the stems were 'green and not 'woody''. The Satori clone mother is outside in the sun. I have her and one clone that survived. I am watching her and studying her to learn what I did wrong. Satori is my favorite strain and I don't want to go through customs again. Rather, I want to clone the Satori into 25-30 perfect clones.

   The new growth on the Satori is coming along but still new and green. 
I want to make the next crop Satori and I have just enough time to veg them to planting size. If, as I figure, two weeks in the cloner, then 2-3 weeks in 2 litter hempie's, then transplanted to 2 gallon pots then 3's... 3 months from clone to 19" plant.

   She is in a 5 gallon pot and growing fine. I'll go out and water/fertilize her today and check her again. 
The surviving clone will ensure that if the mother dies I still have a Satori clone but I am getting worried. 
I've already read 'cloning' back to 2011 here on the Passion forum.
Y'all wish me luck as Satori is my favorite strain.


                                    Thank you...


                                              The Poet...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2016)

Hope you are able to save her.

Wishing ya luck.:48:


----------



## zem (Jun 7, 2016)

Poet, I suggest that you get your cloning setup perfect, it is the most important factor and once done, you would rarely lose a clone. get an airy medium, i suggest oasis because it works great for me, whatever you use, flush flush and then flush it again to remove ALL possible contaminants and salts, if you have h2o2 use that too before the flush, you basically want a sterile airy and moist medium which is what oasis readily provides for me


----------



## The Poet (Jun 10, 2016)

zem said:


> Poet, what I do for cloning is i place oasis foam cubes in seed trays where the cube remains elevated from below. I later added a 20L tank below to autofeed it ebb and flow style, but one could skip thay and handwater




     Zem,


   "elevated from below"...?

   Q. Are your 'cubes' elevated above the water? barely touching? What...?

   In the bottom of the root riot tray, the bottom of the tray isn't level but has 1/4" x 18.5" alternate rows of rows higher and lower levels divided by a vertical 1/4" drop. Half of the tray is one level and the other is another. 
Clearly designed so that root riot cubes sitting in their dividers will, if the lower level is just filled just to the top of the upper level, have water within reach. It has to grow to get it however. It will make the water right there for them but without drowning the clones. 

                                       Is that right?

   While I have your ear, how wet should a cube be? 

Instructions said: not to stick the clone deep into the cube but just a bit. 
Of course I dug the hole out and inserted them deeply, pushing a little potting soil in the hole with a stick. Maybe using too much Clonex or maybe it was the sprinkling Rootone on top of the inserted clone was what killed them all. {all but one &#9834;}


     Tonight I 'saw' a friends new {used} 2015 Harley. 
It was out on the road and pitch dark but it sounded like Harley heaven. I laid my hand on the gas tank and felt the vibrations and it was a rushshhhh! I asked how many cc's and he said he didn't know. 
I said they have a 880cc, a 1200, and a 1400cc but he said no! it is lots bigger than that! They way it sounded I wouldn't doubt it. 
   That big of a engine won't like running around a neighborhood, it won't be happy.
It wants to run all day at 75 mph. {It is too big a motor}


                                    Thank you...


                                           The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## zem (Jun 11, 2016)

Poet, I use the normal seed trays you know the ones that look like egg packages, the cubes that i use are 1x1x1.5". the bottom of each cup in the tray is less than 1" which leaves the cube suspended just a little bit in air not touching water at all. the trays are sitting in a shallow tub with a 20liter jug below with a tiny 3w submersible that works to flood the tub above and raise the level well above the middle of the cube before it drains back to the jug below. As long as the cubes are not sitting in water pools, you cannot overwater them ime, they hold just enough water and air. I insert the clones about 1" down into the 1.5" long cube, i dont need to be precise and except the clone is very very thin, I always just pierce the wet oasis with the stem of the clone and plug it one time.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 17, 2016)

Fellow Farmers,


     My clones were getting soggy looking again so I dumped the water from the tray under them and they stared looking better! I re-read the instructions for the Root Riot Cloner and it doesn't say to put water in the bottom of the tray! Where did I get that idea? I was filling the tray 1/4" deep, touching the cube dividers. I must have gotten confused reading so many different opinions and all at the same time. The bottom of the tray is dry and my clones are happy as little clams. I spray the underside of the dome and things are as they should be. A new bunch of little Satori's. 


                             God is Great Sabu...



                                                 The Poet...


.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 17, 2016)

One key that I can see you are learning is, for seedlings and clones, you want to *keep the medium moist but not wet.* The root riot cubes are good for cloning but you have to stay vigilant to maintain proper moisture levels. I found when I used them that a good way to prevent them from drying out but not getting too moist was to use a Tupperware type of container that is 4"-8" deep. Put about 2"-3" of "hydroton/clay pebbles" in the container and set the rooter tray on top of those. Then pour enough water into the clay pebbles to soak them but not have water level touching the rooter tray. Wet the rooters like normal and then the moisture from the pebbles will gradually wick up into the rooters without soaking them. 

If you are using a humidity dome, you will have to carefully monitor them initially to be certain the combination of the 2 doesn't cause over amounts of moisture in the rooter cubes. Maybe use the dome but remove it for a few minutes daily, or have openings in the dome to allow some of the moisture to evaporate. With any method that you use for growing, cloning, or germing, you have to do some experimentation to get the right balance for your unique situation and environment.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 20, 2016)

Moist but not wet...


   Day 7 and of 22 clones none have died yet! 
Really, the tray is almost dry and I even squeezed moisture from several clone cubes which were 'wet'. I left the cover off for a little while but first misted a bit with my 'fine' spray mister. I'll cover them soon.

   My old Satori clone mother is outside sunning and she is in perfect shape. She loves her 5 gallon bucket as I love the 'handles' on it. 
I decided to transplant my OG's to 5's for the fall, outside crop.

   The 10 Satori clones in the cloner are looking good as are the little ones and the 12" survivor from 'the disaster' looks like a calendar plant! 
   With a dependable supply of 'Satori' material 'I am rolling again.'


                                   Thank you...


                                              The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats on your success so far.  Having a dependable supply of Satori is  great!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2016)

Very cool. Green mojo for the clones


----------



## Schlongo (Jul 29, 2016)

Have you considered constructing your own clone machine? They are easy to make and work perfectly. No humidity domes and no fuss. 
I have a six site machine that pumps out clones every eight to ten days. 
If anyone is interested, I can tell you how to make one.

Sent from Cannabis Heaven


----------



## The Poet (Jul 30, 2016)

Schlongo,

   No, I haven't thought about a clone machine in a long time.
I started off trying to learn how to make one or buy one and finally someone just pulled out their knife,
 chopped off the end of a limb and stuck it in a cup of dirt. And it lived!
 I took it home and it has taken over the area under my outside faucet. {Not weed} 
 I was really impressed with the simplicity. 

   Well... I have tried and learned and tried and learned a little more and I think I am well... learning anyway. 
  1. Keep them moist but not wet. 
  2. Get my cloning set up in order.

   One thing I have learned is that Oregon Grown OG,
 or as I like to call it Deb's OG is easier to clone than Satori.
 So much so that I am wondering if my cloning disaster was Satori seeds and the earlier one with 100+ success rate was Deb's og?
 I don't think my records are complete enough to ever figure it out.

   But it is strange you should mention a cloner.
 A six' holer' too! I know of a 6 hole cloner for like $50.{usd} at the Hydro store here in Iberia.
 And after messing around learning cloning, I realize a six hole cloner would be critical for keeping 'ones cloning set up' functioning. At least as a back up for other methods and I'll be down there next week so I'll buy one! 

   Rather than a 25-30 clone Root Riot tray/lid with 'all of ones irons in the fire' so to speak,
 a 6 hole cloner running constantly, consistently cranking out clones is a great idea for me right now and thank you for it...!~

   I'll have both and therefore a more dependable source of clones, simple! 


                                 Thanks again..&#9834;. 

                                      The Poet


.


.


----------

